

The Man With a Plan To Build a 70-Foot Car-Juggling Robot - Element_
http://gizmodo.com/the-man-with-a-plan-to-build-a-70-foot-car-juggling-rob-1596515424

======
ianamartin
It seems more than a little crazy to suggest this could really be doable. Then
again some of the videos of what kinds of precision quad-coptors can achieve
with their movements will make you think this could be done.

